# How to marketing and get results



## richsymbol (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello. My name is Shlomi and i start my own clothing brand before almost 1 year ago. i work with a designer and make 20 models and buy 10 models of tshirts (400 pcs total) I’m open a shopify website and start use also a “Printful Print On Demand dropshipping” hoodies with my designs and after that i start promote to diffrents countrys in eu and some in usa with facebook ads. I already pay for advertising 400$ total but somedays 10$ on a campaign somedays 30$ on another campaign i mean i don’t make just one for 400$… And don’t get any sale! i pay 120$ total for some instagram pages with 10k followers that post “streetwear&rappers lifestyle” but still no sales… i know that if someone want to purchase its work.. so please guys give me advice how should i marketing my clothing brand and get results? my website is: Richsymbol.com


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

richsymbol said:


> i work with a designer and make 20 models and buy 10 models of tshirts (400 pcs total) I’m open a shopify website and start use also a “Printful Print On Demand dropshipping” hoodies with my designs and after that i start promote to diffrents countrys in eu and some in usa with facebook ads. I


Looks like you are following some type of step-by-step guide.
If it was this easy, everyone would be doing it.

What you have to ask yourself is the following...
Would you buy one these shirts if somebody else was selling them?
Don't spend any money on advertising before the answer becomes "yes".


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

richsymbol said:


> Hello my friend, actully about your comment i’m was buying for myself some pieces if somebody else was selling them. but for real bro pls tell me what is your opinion and what advice you can give me?


Here is the problem you have in more detail.
Some of the reasons people are buying a $30 shirt instead of a $5 plain shirt are
a) they feel a connection to it.
b) they want to create a memory.
c) it's a popular brand.
d) It stands out because of the artwork, or the way it is made.
This is why people buy shirts from places they visit, or shirts of their favorite band, or even what other "cool people" are wearing.
Perception is the key.


----------



## richsymbol (Apr 30, 2021)

Up. i would like to get more advices because i try again to make ads today spend 400$ on fb ads to diffrent countrys and cities and still no get any sale on the website… this is wired i think…


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

richsymbol said:


> Up. i would like to get more advices because i try again to make ads today spend 400$ on fb ads to diffrent countrys and cities and still no get any sale on the website… this is wired i think…


I was trying to tell you in a nice way that "this is NOT going to work".
Feel free to keep wasting your money...


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

People are willing to pay perfectly good money for a shirt with a Nike logo on it because an advertising firm here where I live turned Nike into a household name and built a connection in the mind of consumers between the Nike brand and great athletes. That took years and lots of money, not to mention talent and smarts on the part of Wieden and Kennedy (RIP Kennedy).

Without a solid connection to a rich rapper, your aspirational rich rapper brand is just that, aspirational. If you were a famous rapper, or had one on the payroll to wear your stuff on stage and in videos, you would have to hire people to count your merch money for you. Too poor and ordinary to become rich and famous is not a problem that can be solved with Facebook ads--or, in most cases, even be solved at all.

It is hard enough to succeed in selling what people are actually looking for: cute dog and cat shirts, shirts about a hobby some sub-section of society is passionate about like mountain biking or flying, dumb sayings about one thing or another that are given as gifts. Even these are difficult to succeed at because there is a lot out there for potential buyers to choose from, but at least people are actively looking for it and willing to pay for it.

You have no doubt seen brands similar to yours in style/theme that have succeeded. How did they do it? Why did people care about them and their brand? Were they already some kind of famous before they tried to sell shirts? Did they hire someone famous to wear their brand? Did they get *incredibly* lucky and have someone famous wear their stuff just out of the blue (if so, they should have bought a Lottery ticket while they were at it). What you haven't seen is all the countless people who tried to emulate that success without the requisite fame and fortune, and no one else saw them either. 

All that said, best wishes in whatever you. Just be sure to take the time to learn from the mistakes and experiences of others, as well as your own. We pay for our mistakes, might as well get our money's worth.


----------



## richsymbol (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks for the answers. so can someone tell me what is my next best steps will great?
and by the way i thinking start learn photoshop by myself and buy a heatpress to make better quality and better designs , thats sound good?


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

richsymbol said:


> Thanks for the answers. so can someone tell me what is my next best steps will great?
> and by the way i thinking start learn photoshop by myself and buy a heatpress to make better quality and better designs , thats sound good?


Your answer is below and/or custom. There are plenty of organizations and small businesses that need their stuff printed, you just have to find them, or help them find you. Gaining traction is a challenge that most of us are all facing. Rebranding will be a hiccup, but for the best IMHO.


NoXid said:


> It is hard enough to succeed in selling what people are actually looking for: cute dog and cat shirts, shirts about a hobby some sub-section of society is passionate about like mountain biking or flying, dumb sayings about one thing or another that are given as gifts. Even these are difficult to succeed at because there is a lot out there for potential buyers to choose from, but at least people are actively looking for it and willing to pay for it.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

youngellis85 said:


> Hello brother! I know it's too late to reply on this but after seeing your story first avoid scammers ! let's take a survey of your business and after that, you should make a good digital marketing strategy for your business cause the money you spend will never come back..so focus on your own strategy And if you want any type of help about marketing should contact me freely


*Yes!* _Avoid_ scammers. He doesn't need "marketing," digital or otherwise. He needs a viable product/service, and that starts with researching and understanding what people want and putting that above ego.

Aspiring to be the next A$AP Bari is no more of a business plan than wanting to be the next Kareem Abdul-Jabbar. It is not _impossible_, but if you aren't 7' 2", highly athletically inclined, in the right places at the right times (_lucky_), and driven to the point of obsession, you ain't gonna be another KAJ. A$AP Bari was a co-founder of ASAP Mob and worked on their merchandising once they were successful enough as rappers for anyone to _care_ about them having merchandise. In 1964, no one would have given a duck about a Nike shirt. Merch follows success, not the other way around. 

Which is not to say that you should be self employed only to crank out designs that you find boring and soul sucking. Might as well get a real job with healthcare and vacation and someone else taking all the financial risk, right? So the question becomes, what can you bring to the niche of personalized cat shirts (or whatever viable niches you discover) that gives you some degree of satisfaction beyond possibly earning some money? For some, simply being self employed is reason enough. My impression is that you are looking for more than that.


----------



## GigglySarah (Oct 6, 2021)

richsymbol said:


> Hello. My name is Shlomi and i start my own clothing brand before almost 1 year ago. i work with a designer and make 20 models and buy 10 models of tshirts (400 pcs total) I’m open a shopify website and start use also a “Printful Print On Demand dropshipping” hoodies with my designs and after that i start promote to diffrents countrys in eu and some in usa with facebook ads. I already pay for advertising 400$ total but somedays 10$ on a campaign somedays 30$ on another campaign i mean i don’t make just one for 400$… And don’t get any sale! i pay 120$ total for some instagram pages with 10k followers that post “streetwear&rappers lifestyle” but still no sales… i know that if someone want to purchase its work.. so please guys give me advice how should i marketing my clothing brand and get results? my website is: Richsymbol.com


The lack of sales through FB/Instagram ads could be a result of improper targeting. You can address this by exploring different mediums and strategies. I would recommend starting by setting aside a budget for this.

So here are a few ideas you could try. 

Try an interest-based audience 
Create audiences based on interests. Figure out which one suits your business the best and move forward accordingly. 

Set the objective of your ad campaign to conversions
Also, ensure that Facebook pixel is installed on your website. This helps them learn from every conversion and better target your future ads. 

Catalog ads. 
Create your shop on FB and run ads using it. Again, setting up conversion pixels will make these campaigns more mature every time.

Create a Lookalike audience. 
For this, you need at least 100 unique customers or prospect details (Custom list). Creating look-alikes of your customers is one of the best ways to generate new leads. 

You can also try google shopping ads which have shown good results for e-commerce brands.

Don’t be afraid to try things out as long as you are learning from them. And don't worry about the first $400, just make sure that you invest the next $200 better. Success in business is all about learning through experiences.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Sarah D Watson said:


> Don’t be afraid to try things out as long as you are learning from them. And don't worry about the first $400, just make sure that you invest the next $200 better. Success in business is all about learning through experiences.


Sure... Burn some more money 
If the product is not desirable, $400 or even $100,000 in advertising will not help.


----------



## Leona R Thomsen (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi
My two cents is to create a long-term strategy and move accordingly. 
In the meantime, keep selling cat t-shirts or whatever it is that people are actively looking to buy at the moment. This will keep you funded and get you further acquainted with the industry.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Wow, it's uncanny how much Meta sister bots think alike.
EDIT: Oh, nice edit save, Leona, you and your sister Sarah may be human after all.


----------



## Leona R Thomsen (Sep 29, 2021)

TeedUp said:


> Wow, it's uncanny how much Meta sister bots think alike.
> EDIT: Oh, nice edit save, Leona, you and your sister Sarah may be human after all.


Oops. If I were a bot, I would have been smart enough not to copy-paste someone’s answer.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Leona R Thomsen said:


> Oops. If I were a bot, I would have been smart enough not to copy-paste someone’s answer.


Yeah, you would have remembered you already pasted that same answer into a post from another one of your profiles.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TeedUp said:


> from another one of your profiles.


Wait, what?


----------



## IamKimlee (3 mo ago)




----------

